# Does the soft top convertible make the car colder inside?



## tribalmonkey14 (Aug 16, 2021)

I was about to buy a 2ltr TFSi 230 Quattro S-Line S-Tronic but then saw a beautiful roadster in the dealership. 

Have always avoided soft-top convertibles since a friend many years ago mentioned how their cooper would always feel extra cold inside because the soft-top didn't insulate enough against the uk weather. Have you found this to be the case with the TT vs TT roadster? I am someone who gets cold very easily.

The car would be kept outside on the driveway.


----------



## bobbybobster (Mar 6, 2021)

Yes. Think of it as a when you're camping in a tent. No heat retention... its cccc-cold!


----------



## tribalmonkey14 (Aug 16, 2021)

bobbybobster said:


> Yes. Think of it as a when you're camping in a tent. No heat retention... its cccc-cold!


okay definitely avoiding then! thanks bobby


----------



## Shortstock (Aug 26, 2020)

tribalmonkey14 said:


> okay definitely avoiding then! thanks bobby


Don’t be daft it has a heater you. Know.
more road noise for sure.
I had one it was great changed to coupe as you get more room
chris


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

The main reason they are colder is because if it's dry the roof will be down! 

If not what's the point of a cabriolet?

Loved my E93 335i (hard top cabriolet) but the boot was tiny because of this, much happier now I'm in a coupé again... even if it is just a 4 pot!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Got this, my first convertible, 5 years ago and have never noticed any difference with temperature from my previous cars.
I wouldn't worry. As well as the heater you have heated seats too.
The brochure says its has a "Fully automatic acoustic hood made from insulated, three-layered fabric."


----------



## tribalmonkey14 (Aug 16, 2021)

Thanks all! I've decided to forego the soft-top on this occasion as I feel cold in normal cars even with the heaters on full blast. Getting the soft top just wouldn't work for me. Maybe a hard-top convertible a few years down the line.

For anyone reading this thread with the same concern, a very bizzare/funny comment from an older fellow I saw when researching:
"The only time that it has ever been a problem was with my Maserati Biturbo Spyder when parked at my parents place. The sodding cat used to use the roof as a hammock causing it to sag and covering it in hair." - do with that what you will, this must have been a very old car so can't imagine TT's today sagging. Anyway, don't let a cat stop you from getting what you want!


----------



## chestnutree (Jun 4, 2012)

I also feel the cold pretty badly. I've had my current TT roadster for 7 years. The only time i felt the cold was when the thermostat was stuck open so the heaters didn't get hot enough. The roof is insulated so it holds the heat well when parked for short periods and heats up very toasty once the engine has warmed up. Most passengers complain they're too hot when they get into my car.... Having a soft top does not make this car any colder.
Take it for a test drive whilst the weather is still cold then go buy it and enjoy 
Nick


----------



## tribalmonkey14 (Aug 16, 2021)

chestnutree said:


> I also feel the cold pretty badly. I've had my current TT roadster for 7 years. The only time i felt the cold was when the thermostat was stuck open so the heaters didn't get hot enough. The roof is insulated so it holds the heat well when parked for short periods and heats up very toasty once the engine has warmed up. Most passengers complain they're too hot when they get into my car.... Having a soft top does not make this car any colder.
> Take it for a test drive whilst the weather is still cold then go buy it and enjoy
> Nick


Thanks Nick, that's actually very interesting to hear. Do you keep your car outside or in a garage?


----------



## chestnutree (Jun 4, 2012)

tribalmonkey14 said:


> Thanks Nick, that's actually very interesting to hear. Do you keep your car outside or in a garage?


It's kept outside (sadly no garage). After being parked overnight it will be cold when you first get in but it's no colder than a hard top/coupe. I don't get ice on the inside or anything like that.

As mentioned earlier in the post you do get a little more road noise compared to the coupe BUT it's not terrible. I've been in soft tops which aren't insulated and you can literally have a conversion with the roof up from inside the car to someone on the outside but that's not the case in the TT. I can have a phone conversation via bluetooth whilst on the motorway and be heard fine.

Nick


----------



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

Don't expierence any cold in the car. I am a very very cold blooded person so would have noticed if it was colder then my other cars (previous two A3's and now a Skoda Enyaq)


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Have a look for one with neck warmers. They start blowing warm air on the back of your neck within a minute of turning them on. Long before any heater gets going. Can used with the roof up or down.


----------



## wendigo (Oct 28, 2015)

In my brief ownership of an RS soft top I would agree that thanks to the fully insulated hood its no colder than the coupe but it is noisier with the roof up. Lovely experience with the roof down on the back roads but not so good on the motorway. Too much wind noise for my liking. Bear in mind the need to keep the soft top clean regularly to maintain its condition. Lovely car but I switched back to a coupe as I preferred its cleaner lines and larger storage capacity.


----------



## tribalmonkey14 (Aug 16, 2021)

ZephyR2 said:


> Have a look for one with neck warmers. They start blowing warm air on the back of your neck within a minute of turning them on. Long before any heater gets going. Can used with the roof up or down.
> View attachment 482780


thank you, this is really helpful, didn't know they had that feature


----------



## tribalmonkey14 (Aug 16, 2021)

wendigo said:


> In my brief ownership of an RS soft top I would agree that thanks to the fully insulated hood its no colder than the coupe but it is noisier with the roof up. Lovely experience with the roof down on the back roads but not so good on the motorway. Too much wind noise for my liking. Bear in mind the need to keep the soft top clean regularly to maintain its condition. Lovely car but I switched back to a coupe as I preferred its cleaner lines and larger storage capacity.


didn't consider the maintenance, thanks for the tip and noted on on the noise. I think i'll test drive and see how i find it.


----------



## tribalmonkey14 (Aug 16, 2021)

chestnutree said:


> It's kept outside (sadly no garage). After being parked overnight it will be cold when you first get in but it's no colder than a hard top/coupe. I don't get ice on the inside or anything like that.
> 
> As mentioned earlier in the post you do get a little more road noise compared to the coupe BUT it's not terrible. I've been in soft tops which aren't insulated and you can literally have a conversion with the roof up from inside the car to someone on the outside but that's not the case in the TT. I can have a phone conversation via bluetooth whilst on the motorway and be heard fine.
> 
> Nick


thank you! I'm just going to test drive and see whether the noise bothers me like that or not


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I've had various TT Roadsters for the past 10 years. They are definitely not any colder due to superior insulation nor are they any noisier. Try one and see. Things have moved on a long way plus you can take the roof off if it's not raining without any hassle as they're now automated. No struggling with clips.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

moro anis said:


> I've had various TT Roadsters for the past 10 years. They are definitely not any colder due to superior insulation nor are they any noisier. Try one and see. Things have moved on a long way plus you can take the roof off if it's not raining without any hassle as they're now automated. No struggling with clips.


Agree with these comments. We also have a high spec q5 Vorsprung which is only marginally quieter than the TT Roadster. When you are in the Roadster and look up at the roof you would never think you are in a Roadster.


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

I have driven soft top convertibles for some thirty years, MGF leaked and poorly designed, a couple of Z4s, great build, and TTS. Have loved them all and will stick to a soft top if electric ones (affordable) emerge. I have never noticed the cold, only when the top is down on a clear winter's day 🙂 and noise is something you get used to...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

TBH the biggest source of heat loss in a car is not the roof but the windows and there's a lot more glass in a coupe than a roadster.


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

My wife has owned 3 convertible VW Beetles since 2005, and I can honestly say that we do not find the car any colder than a solid roof. Yes there is more noise, mainly skuttle shake, however it’s something you get used to, and the benefit of putting the roof down and cruising around is brilliant


----------



## chestnutree (Jun 4, 2012)

ZephyR2 said:


> Have a look for one with neck warmers. They start blowing warm air on the back of your neck within a minute of turning them on. Long before any heater gets going. Can used with the roof up or down.
> View attachment 482780


Is this an optional feature on the TT? I always thought it was a Mercedes thing. Sadly my TT doesn't have it but I'd love it if it was an option.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

chestnutree said:


> Is this an optional feature on the TT? I always thought it was a Mercedes thing. Sadly my TT doesn't have it but I'd love it if it was an option.


It appears it was always an option on the MK3 TT.

The WF5 Open-Top Driving Package.

The ultimate package for driving with the top down even in the winter (Roadster only). Includes:

Head-level heating. Air vents in the backrests of the front seats provide a warming flow of air at head level. Can be adjusted in three stages using the rotary control in the outer air vents.

Electrically operated wind deflector. Reduces draughts in the interior. Electrically retracted and extended using a button in the centre console Heated seats.

Individually controlled variable temperature adjustment for driver and front passenger seats, controlled via integrated rotary knobs in the outer air vents.

Super Sport seats. Include integrated head restraints, pronounced side bolsters for improved lateral support when cornering, manual seat adjustment with extendable thigh support and electric lumbar support.


----------

